# Multiple Languages in one Story



## Srossics (Dec 20, 2016)

If I was writing a story in English and I wanted to have some character(s) speak a non-English language, how would I go about doing so? 

I see a few ways:

1: Having the main character(s) understand the language and just write it out in English and add a dialogue tag that says something along the lines of "he said in Spanish". 

2: Having the words be written out in that language (or use the Roman Alphabet so people can attempt to read it) and adding a translation in italics directly after (if necessary).  Like "Hola" _Hello_ or "Hai" _Yes. _

3: A mix of both, if the main character(s) know more than one language.

Or would I do it some completely different way other than what I have suggested?


----------



## Ultraroel (Dec 21, 2016)

I personally like the mix. Where generic greetings etc are done in the language, then move on in English


----------



## lvcabbie (Dec 21, 2016)

I am guessing you're thinking of a language not usually written in Arabic characters. You might show them once or twice to show the reader and them convert to Arabic characters after that.


----------



## Srossics (Dec 21, 2016)

lvcabbie said:


> I am guessing you're thinking of a language not usually written in Arabic characters. You might show them once or twice to show the reader and them convert to Arabic characters after that.



Maybe. That sounds interesting, but I'd want people to be able to at least read it and have an idea how to say the words...


----------



## Ultraroel (Dec 22, 2016)

In that case, stick to one alphabet


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Dec 24, 2016)

You can have dialog take place in another language and have one character translate for the others (and the reader). After since it's known the language is being translated, you have the option to continue to use the foreign language or write in English.


----------

